
GO: Now only Sub-millisecond GC pauses - dsr12
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-dev/Ab1sFeoZg_8/_DaL0E8fAwAJ
======
lawless123
Could this be applied to others that use a automatic memory management ? like
Java or Android Java?

